# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Qual iluminação a escolher

## Antonio Valente Canhão

Olá a todos, 

A conta da luz quase que me está a forçar a trocar a minha iluminação existente (HQI 2x250W) para LED's.

Vi uns sistemas fantásticos (que têm tido boas críticas quer de imprensa quer de utilizadores nos fóruns internacionais) e queria a vossa ajuda a escolher.

Tenho um aquário com dimensões um pouco estranhas: Aqua Medic Anthias: 130 comp x 68 largura x 75 altura.

Há três hipoteses que estou a considerar:

Calha de 80cm, que dá para iluminar aquários até 120cm de comprimento (ficaria com sombra nas pontas):

http://www.ebay.es/itm/IT2080-LED-Aq...2069b51&_uhb=1

2 Calhas de 40cm, cada uma delas dá para aquários até 60cm de comprimento (a questão das sombras continuava a existir, mas podia ajustar a posição delas):

http://www.ebay.es/itm/2PCs-120W-IT2...item1c33ebe8e0

E por fim, 2 calhas de 60cm, cada uma delas dá para aquários de 90cm, não teria sombra mas teria luz a sair para fora do aquário e até podia descer um pouco mais e fazer com que a luz que sai para fora não seja tanta e que chegue com maior facilidade até ao areão (tendo em conta que a maioria dos aquários mede 60cm de altura e o meu mede 75):

http://www.ebay.es/itm/2PCs-IT2060-P...3ef4e5e&_uhb=1

Precisava da ajuda de quem tem a experiencia para fazer a escolha mais acertada, e já agora quem não conhece estas calhas ficam também a conhecer  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá António,

Não conheço essa iluminação LED. Consideraste a mudança para T5, por exemplo 8 x 54W?

abraço

----------


## Helena Pais

Acho que mesmo com 6x54W já podias fazer a festa.

Em relação aos leds, também sou um bocado leigo e como equipa que ganha não se mexe, prefiro as T5, inclusive mesmo em relação às HQI.

As HQI sem dúvida que são boas para crescimentos (para mim até são as melhores), mas puxar pelas cores as T5 são imbatíveis, mesmo em relação aos Leds.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas, estou mesmo inclinado para os LED's , quer pelo consumo,quer pela eficiência, quer pela durabilidade, quer pela flexibilidade, quer pelas boas críticas que estas calhas têm tido, etc.

Queria no entanto saber a vossa opinião sobre qual das 3 hipoteses seria a melhor escolha para o meu aquário, dado as dimensões pouco comuns que ele tem.

Tks!

----------


## Helena Pais

Penso que pela opção mais barata... ou seja, a 1.ª.

Mesmo que fiques com alguma sombra nas laterais, faria um layout mais central para as luzes inciderem mais sobre os corais... a perda nas laterais também não serão totais, penso eu de que...

Mas tendo em conta que a opção 1) até é das mais baratas... caso não ficasse satisfeito com uma, comprava duas calhas...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Então, já tá montado?? e fotos disso?  :Big Grin:

----------

